# Cycle Buddies Having IUI March/April Part 4



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home!!

    

H xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

So sorry not to have been on - broadband went down in the thunderstorm last Wed and only just restored. As well as this causing chaos with my work it has also meant I had to keep you all in suspense. No good news from me i'm afraid - BFN.

So sorry to all you others who have had the same - its so c**p!!

Like a few of you I'm having one more go and then a break before IVF. In the break I will continue with the healthy regime and acupuncture and maybe my body will just frighten itself into getting pregnant anyway!

Keep    everyone. Who is planning to do IUI this month?


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Libby Hannah - I was wondering what your outcome was. So sorry it was a BFN like all the rest of us. Quite a peculiar month really. I'm going one last go this month on a different drug (Menopaur) and will be on holiday for my 2ww if I manage to get basted before I go (it's a bit tight). Then, like you, a break before IVF. It's a long haul isn't it? Good luck with your last IUI - when do you start?

Hi to all.

Kitty x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry Libby Hannah, we didnt have much luck on our thread for bfp's, one out of about 10 I think!!! Hope you are okay.


Hi Kitty, I have used menopur both iui's, when's your next tx? You are very brave doing it right away, I cant take anymore at the mo!!  I am looking forward to no ttc!!! With drugs and tx anyways!!  

Hope you girls are all doing fine and staying  

XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Kitty

I have already started on clomid and this is now day 5. I have my first scan on Friday to see how those follies are coming along. What about you?


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Libby Hannah - good luck with your next tx. It's interesting you're on Clomid. Last time I was at the hospital I asked them why, if I only produce one decent follie on drugs, what could have been happening every month when I'd been ttc naturally.... They said I may not have been producing good quality eggs. I'd never thought about it before! Wonder if Clomid would have been a way to go. Bit worrying in a way.
I'm on day 8 - have a scan tomorrow. Sorry if I've been repeating myself - I'm getting really confused with these threads ... I'm not sure where to post anymore!!!
Kizzy - I think it is very wise to take a break and I wish I could but I'm so impatient. I get so down when I hear about other people's pregnancies and see how they're moving on with their lives (I know several people who have conceived and given birth to two children since we've been trying) that I just want to see a light at the end of the tunnel. I have to say though, I'm dreading the idea of IVF.
Must dash, tea's ready.
lotsa love

Kitty x


----------

